# New Member Performing Rhapsody in Blue, heard through new EWQL Piano software



## jcfelice88keys (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello Fellow V.I, Control members,

This is Joe Felice, with my first submittal to the V.I. Control _Introduce Yourself_ forum. Being an old guy (55 years old) and having been playing piano for over 50 years, I do not have a website of my own; until now, without the benefit of furnishing a Demo to the EWQL Virtual Piano site, I had no way of sending a link to an mp3 file of my piano performance work.


The attached link takes you to the new East West Quantum Leap Virtual Pianos website where you will find an mp3 file of my performance of Gershwin's _Rhapsody In Blue._

The original MIDI performance was recorded entirely in DP5 using a nearly 20 year old Roland A-80 keyboard, and the Bluthner BDMO piano software with Altiverb6. I converted it to a Standard Midi File, and sent it to Nick Phoenix (courtesy of his request through the V.I. Control forum), who kindly used the SMF data to display his 60+GB Bosendorfer piano.

I openly welcome your opinions and comments on the sound quality and performance quality of this piece, as well as MacDowell's Witches' Dance presented on the EWQL Steinway D. Enjoy.

Sincerely,

Joe Felice <jcfelice88keys>





http://media.soundsonline.com/mp3/2059_ ... 20Blue.mp3


----------



## almacg (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds fantastic! I'm listening now. I wouldn't call myself a connisseur of piano performances, but IMO this is an utterly brilliant performance. I havn't heard this piece without the orchestra before, where did you get this arrangement? (I'm fairly the version you are playing is slightly different to the orchestral version, or is it just the same without orchestra!?)
Also regarding the EWQL Piano software, it sounds as real as any piano I've heard, I think 99.99% of the population would be fooled by this!

Do you ever perform publicly?


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 1, 2008)

I've had the pleasure of hearing Joe's virtual piano renditions and they are easily the best I've ever heard, in every way. Hopefully we will hear more and more since they are far beyond demonstrations of VI's but great interpretations of great works.

Welcome aboard Joe.


----------



## jcfelice88keys (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello Alex,

I am glad you enjoyed my performance of Gershwin's _Rhapsody In Blue_. The solo piano score is in the public domain and can be downloaded free from the link below.


As to whether I perform anywhere, alas, no -- not in a full-time concertizing capacity. I am a church organist in a suburb of Chicago, Illinois, USA, and have been doing so for over 35 years. Hopefully my organ playing on a 50-Rank pipe organ is at least the match or exceeds that of the _Rhapsody_ performance. 

In the 31-year time period between 1973 and 2004, I worked in the steel industry as a metallurgical engineer, technical service representative and Manager of Quality Assurance. Therefore, I did not concertize in my prime years. I began piano at age 3 from two musical parents, and in my 20's, I sang with the Chicago Symphony Chorus for 10 seasons, under the conductor likes of Sir Georg Solti, Carlo Maria Giulini, Claudio Abbado, James Levine, Eric Leinsdorf, Rafael Kubelik, Daniel Baremboim, and many others. 

Personally, I believe the choral experience has shown through in _Rhapsody in Blue_ in the manner that I strive to phrase each line in my piano and organ playing.

Thanks again for the kind comments.

Sincerely,

Joe <jcfelice88keys>




http://www.scribd.com/doc/323106/Gershwin-Rhapsody-in-Blue-piano-solo (http://www.scribd.com/doc/323106/Gershw ... piano-solo)


----------



## jcfelice88keys (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello again Dave,

It is you that I must thank for enabling my rather private personal performances to become public.

You see, it was your response to Shooshie's thread in another forum that you wished you could "really hear" some piano music using a virtual piano ... that sounded palpable and not sequenced (i.e. quantized and compressed to death).

It was in response to my corresponding with you, Dave, wherein you led me to Nick Phoenix's request in the V.I. Control forum -- all since February 1st, 2008, by the way -- to furnish decent piano performances. As little as four weeks ago, I had no idea who Nick Phoenix was, in terms of his affiliation with Quantum Leap.

Upon sending some real time performed material to Nick, the ball had begun rolling -- two of my performances became demos in the new EWQL Virtual Piano library. The other demo at the site is Edward MacDowell's Witches' Dance, using sounds from the Steinway D library.

My hat is off to you, Dave, and I highly recommend that everyone visits the EWQL Virtual Pianos demos to hear some of the most exquisite piano sounds that Nick has captured.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds great Joe - nice playing and chops man. Sonics sound good too. Welcome to VI!


----------



## jcfelice88keys (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello Fredrick,

Thank you for you words of greeting. I feel welcome here already!

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Joe... I already heard your demo when there were only wavs for download, but finally I also will get the other renditions as mp3 is availible now (thanks for that, Nick!).

I really liked your Rhapsody In Blue performance a lot, it's probably also a nice coincidence being published in the same time when NY Philharmonics played Gershwin's "Americans in Pyoengyang" :D

PolarBear


----------



## jcfelice88keys (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello to fellow V.I Control forum members,

Thank you for the kind words of encouragement to date. It is great to receive such a quantity of positive feedback in so short a time.

And I send my thanks and regards to Nick Phoenix of East West Quantum Leap, once again, who has made this possible with his marvelous virtual piano software.

Sincerely,

Joe


----------



## JBacal (Mar 2, 2008)

Excellent. Enjoyed this a lot.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 2, 2008)

The pleasure is mine Joe. Always happy to see talented musicians presented to the world so-to-speak. The great thing about the net is hugely gifted people are able to share their work with others. Proving that great music-making never has been limited to names but to any dedicated soul who undertakes the many challenges of the art.

Not surprised that someone with the stature and perception of Nick Pheonix recognized your talent as well. I will say that that's the most Steinway sounding Steinway I've heard yet. It's on my list.


----------

